# problema connessione wifi : no ipv6 routers presents

## Pes88

Ciao! Ho un problema con la mia connessione wifi, dopo essermi associato al mio router wifi, e provo tramite dhcpcd ad ottenere la connessione ad internet ottengo il seguente errore  del kernel : 

```
 dmesg | tail 

eth1: no IPv6 routers present 
```

e ovviamente il dhcpcd mi da un errore di time out. 

Uso una scheda di rete intel ipw2200 e la versione del kernel e 2.6.30-r6!

Facendo vari test mi sono accorto che l'associazione con il router dura pochissimo, dopo qualche secondo si dissocia da solo   :Confused:   :Confused:  ...  Non capisco il perché!! 

Pero non credo che sia un problema del router in quanto certe volte dopo molti e molti tentativi sono riuscito ad ottenere la connessione, e con ubuntu 9.04 va alla grande, non si presenta mai questo problema... Preciso che io non ho una rete che funziona con ipv6 ma con ipv4,  ma comunque nel kernel ho aggiunto il supporto ad ipv6  ma non è cambiato nulla! 

Per completezza posto il risultato di iwconfig e come mi associo al router e la configurazione del kernel : 

Comandi per associarmi :  

```

ifconfig eth1 up

iwconfig eth1 key s:my key    #Uso una chiave WEP

iwconfig eth1 channel 1

iwconfig eth1 ap  Mac addres del mio acces point 

iwconfig eth1 essid Myessid

dhcpcd eth1 

risultato : 

eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

eth1: waiting for carrier

eth1: timed out

```

Risultato iwconfig, si nota che sono associato, ma dura per poco tempo :

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID: my essid  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: ap router 

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:my key   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=67/100  Signal level=-60 dBm  Noise level=-87 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Configurazione Kernel relativa all'ipv6 : 

```

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PIMSM_V2=y

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

```

Dmesg dopo l'associazione : 

```

[   62.105016] eth1: no IPv6 routers present

[  465.711414] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

```

----------

## Elbryan

Quel messaggio in dmesg non è assolutamente un problema, t'informa semplicemente che il router non supporta ipv6.

Servono maggiori informazioni riguardo a che scheda di rete monta il tuo computer e quali driver nel kernel utilizzi per farla funzionare.

Non è un problema di IPv6  :Smile: 

----------

## Pes88

si me ne sono accorto anche io dal fato che lo stesso errore l'ottengo anche quando uso ubuntu, che pero naviga benissimo....  Allora il problema principale e che si dissocia subito dal router??? 

Comunque uso una intel ipw2200 e il driver si chiama ipw2200, la versione del kernel che uso è la 30-r6/r4 e anche la 29....

----------

## devilheart

non credo sia un problema che dipende dall'ipv6, anche perché non ho ancora visto router domestici con supporto ipv6

----------

## Pes88

Diciamo che ho risolto! 

Per riuscire a connettermi ho modificato il file net in conf.d inserendo i comandi che davo a mano , che è esatamente quello che facevo io prima, pero fatto in questo modo funziona tutto! pero non  è una soluzione definitiva perché dovrei modificare sempre questo file per ogni connessione, e soprattutto non capisco la differenza....

----------

## Elbryan

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Diciamo che ho risolto! 
> 
> Per riuscire a connettermi ho modificato il file net in conf.d inserendo i comandi che davo a mano , che è esatamente quello che facevo io prima, pero fatto in questo modo funziona tutto! pero non  è una soluzione definitiva perché dovrei modificare sempre questo file per ogni connessione, e soprattutto non capisco la differenza....

 

utilizza wicd! oppure wpa_supplicant liscio

----------

## Pes88

wpa_supplicant, non centra niente! 

Wicd e networkmanager, volevo evitare di usare questi programmi perchè uso un ambiente minimale, e tutte le cose si possono fare con il pachetto wireless-tools.

----------

## Elbryan

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> wpa_supplicant, non centra niente! 

 

?!?!?

----------

## Pes88

Il problema si presenta quando è presente una chiave wep o la rete non è proteta, mantre wpa serve per associarsi al router quando è presente una rete wpa!

----------

## oRDeX

Bhe, veramente quello e` lo scopo con cui e` nato wpa_supplicant, ma puoi benissimo utilizzarlo per configurare le tue millemillemille e mille reti WEP o non protette   :Wink: 

esempio tratto dal mio wpa_supplicant.conf per wep e free access

```
network={

       ssid="omiss"

       bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

       key_mgmt=NONE

       wep_key0="blablabla"

       wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

```

```

network={

        ssid="omiss-again"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}
```

----------

